# Loose Change Machines?



## EllaC (18 Jan 2006)

A few months ago I saw a piece on TV (might have been Nationwide or some such programme) about machines in Newsagents (?) into which you can pour all your loose change, the machine then issues a receipt for the amount which you take up to the till for a refund. 

Does anyone know where any of these machines are in Dublin?


----------



## Kiddo (18 Jan 2006)

I think they have one in Tesco in The Square, beside the tills.


----------



## harza (18 Jan 2006)

There is one in Centra in Ranelagh village. I think it charges 12.5% for the privilege though!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

Yeah - there was a discussion about these loose change counting/exchange machines before on _AAM _but I can't find it. The charge seemed to be about 12.5% alright if I recall correctly. Why not get some money bags from the bank, bag the money and bank it at no charge (at least _PTSB _never charge me when I lodge bagged coins)?


----------



## nicelives (18 Jan 2006)

There is one in SuperValu in Castlerea and it charges 9.5% whereas the one in SuperValu in Carrick-on-Shannon charges just 6.5% from memory, it really does pay to shop around as you probably have more change than you realise. My girlfriend had about €140 and she had estimated she'd have about €50 before she threw it in.


----------



## kazbah (18 Jan 2006)

Has anyone seen one in Cork?


----------



## Past30Now (18 Jan 2006)

Power City are selling small change counting sorters - noticed them at the checkout - didn't see a price on them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2006)

"Power City are selling small change counting sorters - noticed them at the checkout - didn't see a price on them"

Sounds something similar to the ones that Dunnes had at Christmas for €20.

The machines in Tesco whilst charging a handling fee also only issue a voucher for use in Tesco and don't appear to give the option of trading in for cash


----------



## DipsyChick (19 Jan 2006)

Tesco in Clarehall have one of these machines. Was stopped by a guy handing out leaflets about the machine - funny he didn't mention any handling fee! The voucher was only useable in Tesco, Clarehall.


----------



## gar123 (20 Jan 2006)

hi 

i have sen them in a local sture and there is a 9 % service charge, you our in the coins and you get out a receipt like call credit you can use at the till

personally i prefer to just use the coins be it toll bridges, bus or just the shops sure it's all money!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

Just lodged €63 in coins (pre-bagged, all full bags) at my bank today for no charge.


----------



## Murt10 (20 Jan 2006)

I just use the self service checkout in Tesco. Feed as much change small change as you want in. No commission just use it to pay the bill.


Murt


----------



## zag (20 Jan 2006)

I used to use the small change for the bus until I stopped getting the bus.  It just took a minute to make the amount up before leaving the house and then just throw it in the collector.

I get the train now, and the machine doesn't take 1c & 2c coins which is a bit of a drag.  I almost caused a riot the other morning when one of my 20 5c coins wasn't accepted by the machine.  Of course I didn't have any extra coinage with me - but I make sure to bring it now.  I had to turn around to the (now lengthy) queue behind me and ask if anyone would swap one of their 5c coins for mine.  Luckily there wasn't a train in sight or it could have been ugly with me holding the entire proceedings up.

z


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

Speaking of ticket machines ... why is it that so many people still seem to have such problems with the _Luas _ticket machines - in particular groups of people who insist in buying each ticket individually instead of using the _Add More Tickets _button to buy the number that they need in one go!? On the other hand the innocent look of amazement on peoples' faces when you show them this feature is a sight to behold. But ideally not too often...


----------



## maura (29 Jan 2006)

On a couple of occassions I had cause to use my loose change once in a chip shop which they didn't mind and once to get a coin for a trolley.  In the second instance I got the dirtiest look from the cashier as if I had offered her something contaminated, a lady behind me asked if I had been singing.  If only she could hear my voice, she would know I couldn't even raise one cent that way. Money is money at the end of the day.


----------



## smiley (30 Jan 2006)

hi ella c..the name of that company is coin express. See their website

[broken link removed]

only problem i found with their machines is most times i go to use one they are out of order as they are full of money!..they are so popular.


----------



## kazbah (30 Jan 2006)

smiley said:
			
		

> [broken link removed]


 


> *Average Deposits*
> 
> The average person deposits 62.80 euro into the machine. The largest deposit to date by one person was 823.56 euro. To date over 7 million coins have been counted by coin express machines.


 
Wow I'd like their coin jar!

I can't see any mention of a service charge on their site - would that be illegal?


----------



## Molly (30 Jan 2006)

I used one recently, I reckoned I had around €40, it all added up to €83 there was a 9.5% charge... Now as Clubman said I could have avoided the charge by bagging and banking, however last time I  did this, I never seem to have enough to make the bags up, so they sat around for months on end gathering dust....did'nt mind paying the 9.5% fee as I had more than I had anticipated.


----------

